
Changing email address on Twitter for Android unsets “Protect your Tweets” - phwd
https://hackerone.com/reports/472013
======
londons_explore
This is almost certainly gits auto-merge files when there are no conflicts...

Developer A develops the 'protect your tweets' feature on master.

Simultaneously developer B implements the 'change email address' feature which
involves creating a new user account and copying over all settings.

The two commits get merged, with no merge conflict (and therefore no manual
review), but the 'copy over all settings' step now misses a setting and uses
the default instead.

